# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Не могу прошить Bios Asus X502CA

## hardisson

Всем привет, граждане программисты. 
Пришел я к вам со своей проблемой, для решения которой я пляшу с бубном уже вторую неделю. Как оказалось свои силы и силы гугла не позволяют мне ее решить. 

В общем есть ноутбук asus X502CA - необходимо установить на него активированную семерку. Так как на ней с завода шла система Win8 то соответственно Slic 2.1 таблицы в биосе нет. На машине уже установлена последняя для него возможная версия- 209.

Теперь опишу что сделал- модернизировал скачанную версию bios(209ю) через phoenix флеш заши в нее таблицу Slic 2.1. Попробавал прошиться easy flash - был послан в лес, так как версия биос по дате не отличается от устанавливаемого. 

Ладно пошел другим путем - попробовал прошиться из под Windows с помощью утилиты winflash - она начала ругаться на то что размер биос не подходит, попробовал прошиться скачанным немодифицированным официальным bios - такая же история. 

Затем скачал Afudos и попробовал шиться из под dos - такая же история, утилита ругается на несоответствие размера bios размеру файла, при этом и на модернизированный и на официальный с сайта asus. 

Ну вот собссно и все, 7ка нужна как воздух, 8ка у нас на работе под запретом, кто в теме тот понял где. 

Помогите люди добрые кто чем может) Заранее признателен.

ЗЫ: у меня нету программатора. Хотелось бы сделать все програмно. Буду признателен также советам по активации win 7 на этом компе, выхода в инет с него не будет. Заранее признателен.

----------


## ДядяВася

Советую обратиться на профильный форум, там даже можно заказать модифицированный биос для своей платы.
Я к своей плате в 2009 г самостоятельно тоже не смог сделать, скачивал модифицированный на ex.ua, когда он еще существовал.
А провести активацию через командную строку несложно, там тоже найдете, как пишутся команды, только от этого ваша версия Windows все равно не станет лицензионной, если контролирующие органы захотят, то всегда определят куплен ли ноут с предустановленной системой или проведена активация с помощью модификации биос. В принципе, ничем не отличается такая активация от активации, например, этим, можно и не морочить голову. И то, и то все равно пиратки.

----------


## ДядяВася

Delete

----------


## Amgroot

> Буду признателен также советам по активации win 7 на этом компе, выхода в инет с него не будет. Заранее признателен.


Windows Loader вам в помощь!

----------

